# What does CH stand for?



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I know it is a type of bloodline, just wondering what the CH meant on the papers.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> I know it is a type of bloodline, just wondering what the CH meant on the papers.


Ch isn't a bloodline it means they are a conformation Champion.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

DieselsMommie, your question just reminded me of something my sis in law asked me many years ago.

I had one of my dobe mags with me and she was looking through the photos and said... " why do so many dogs have the same name".

I said, "well breeders have a kennel name they use for all the dogs they have bred."

she said, " well there is lot of dogs in here bred by Ch."

she made me smile. 

so I explained to her that Ch. was short for Champion.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Each show a dog is in he may get a ribbon and be able to earn points. When they get enough points they become a champion of whatever they are doing weight pull, conformation, back in the day when it was legal fights wins got points as well. When the dog gets even more its can become Gr. Ch which is Grand Champion. There are soooo many I will try and find a list someone made and post it lol. Lots of events so it depends on the dog to what it means. So many initials . I don't know then off hand I always have to look them up.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up guys


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

here are a few links I just found

Show terminology: Dog Show Terminology
What titles: Dog Titles & Abbreviations

and just for fun I always like Firehazards dictionary Thread 
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...ry-american-pit-bull-terrier-terminology.html


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dont need to know anything but, GR. CH., CH., ROM, AND POR.

if your seeing these letters, in your peds, 

more than likely its coming from good stock


----------

